# can fridge run on solar power



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi,
is it possible to run fridge via leisure batteries(2x110) whilst they are being charged up with solar panel (100w).i know when engines running fridge operates on 12volts so thought maybe can save gas by using solar power,or is this a daft question,cheers jim m :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

An absorption fridge which is fitted in the majority of caravans and motorhomes is designed to run on 12v only when the engine is running,this allows the engine alternator to supply it.

The gas usage is minimal so I wouldn't bother too much about it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No question is daft on here. I shall also await for an answer as well as many others I suspect.   
will I need more panels.
cabby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes it can....

however the fridge might draw more power than the solar panel can replace so your batteries could die.

Depending on your time static and how many batteries/ solar panels you can you can live quite happily on solar.

Also remember the 12v setting is nothing compared to Gas/230v (ie it will NOT cool as good, certainly not in hot weather)


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

You'd presumably have to set your 'source' switch to 12v and fridges won't chill down on 12v - you do realise that your fridge consumes virtually no amps when running on gas. My fridge is on gas right now, in my drive, nothing is switched on in terms of electrics, so I wouldn't assume you can 'run' on solar- by all means charge your batteries on solar but keep your fridge on freeze by continuing to use gas.

Harry


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

The simple answer is YES ours will and does, BUT depending how you do it as in manual or automatic you would be careful not to flatten your batteries if the sun goes in, ours is automatic.

Our Votronic solar controller has an output terminal that will send a signal to AES (automatic energy selection) fridge same as the alternator does, it only sends the signal when there is enough solar to run it for a given period without flattening the battery. Now it starts to get more complicated as older fridges don't have the S+ so you can use the alternator D+ terminal on the fridge as long as you put a diode in the wire from the alternator otherwise the the signal goes down to ground through the alternator field windings. We have Dometic fridge/freezer and it pulls around 16 amps when switched on from warm so will obviously use less when it is cooled down and the door stays shut.

How much gas it saves I don't know but it only cost me a short length of light wire and a 60p diode.

Martin


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes. See my post on this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-141072-.html


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

,


andrewball1000 said:


> Yes. See my post on this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-141072-.html


 andrew this is what i intend to do this year , we have 200w of solar and 330 amp of battery bank so with carefull monitoring during the day it will save gas and " use " the often sleeping solar panels  jim


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

'No gas' vans use a compressor fridge which are much more efficient. Our little Bongo had a compressor fridge that could run for a couple of days on a single 70Ah leisure battery.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

crusader said:


> ,
> 
> 
> andrewball1000 said:
> ...


Just to help you do the sums , my Thetford N80 uses 20g/hour when running on gas. (Rapido handbook figures )

Harry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All sounds good, but, if the demand for the fridge is prolonged how do the batteries get charged. I have only a simple mind, I am told. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

crusader said:


> ,
> 
> 
> andrewball1000 said:
> ...


I forgot to mention that I unplugged the 240v input to the calira charger before connecting the inverter as I wasn't sure what effect it would have ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

cabby said:


> All sounds good, but, if the demand for the fridge is prolonged how do the batteries get charged. I have only a simple mind, I am told. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


??
From the solar panels

Obviously at night there will be no charge hence why you need a decent battery bank to support that (and in turn a decent set of solar panels to be able to re charge those batteries up enough to last enough) during the day

or charge by plugging in or driving the vehicle a decent distance


----------

